# Introducing darko! MUTATION ZEBRA FINCH! STUNNING!



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

I bred this fantastic bird early this year!

He is the cream of the crop. Best bird i ever bred.

He is a crested black faced black breasted zebra finch! 

He is medium in size but well proportioned. He has the sort after stars still in his chestnut flanks which some do not have. Not having the stars is a big show fault!

He is currently paired with a black faced fawn hen split for black breasted.
So the chicks will be very beautiful.

What do you think?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Not my scene zebras...but good luck to you.I know you mutation types take it very seriously.
As long as my birds are healthy I don't mind what colours they turn out...


----------

